
Machine Learning and AI at Microsoft Build 2018 - andysinclair
https://blog.coderun.net/2018/05/14/machine-learning-and-ai-at-microsoft-build-2018/
======
andysinclair
I wrote this post to keep track of all the AI/ML content that came out of the
Build conference last week. Hope somebody else finds it useful!

